
Beetroot Juice to Improve Failing Heartbeats - HillaryBriss
https://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/play/p06hmcs6
======
johnnysnow
Posted link goes to a two and a half minute audio playback interviewing two
scientists doing beetroot juice research on it's protective effects on the
heart. Some more detailed information on this can be found on one of the
interviewee's pages here: [https://www.qmul.ac.uk/whri/people/academic-
staff/items/ahlu...](https://www.qmul.ac.uk/whri/people/academic-
staff/items/ahluwaliaamrita.html#second)

Aside from this, there's some really great research out there that shows a
small performance boosting affect for strength training under peak conditions.
Some research relating to that can be found here:
[https://www.biolayne.com/articles/nutrition/beetroot-
juice-s...](https://www.biolayne.com/articles/nutrition/beetroot-juice-
strength-gains-not-just-endurance-athletes/)

In terms of anecdotal evidence, I'll drink a serving about 20 minutes before
going for a new one rep max on one of the power three (squat, deadlift, bench
press), do a little light cardio to get it in to circulation, and have had
good results. Some of that is going to be placebo, the belief that it will do
that, however, I derive that belief from the evidence presented that something
is going on in some beneficial capacity.

